# Qualifying abt's



## meatallica (Feb 10, 2019)

I know it ain't Daytona 500, but we gonna get that itch scratched today with some qualifying and The Clash!! Pulled pork abt's with x-sharp cheese I smoked 2 weeks ago. Went to shed this morning... the 20 bags of charcoal I bought at HD are all at my shop. Have no charcoal on hand, got to put it in the oven. Adapt and overcome!!


----------



## Diggerg (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 10, 2019)

Looks great how did they go.

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 10, 2019)

I do the oven thing all the time, when too cold to mess with the smoker. For the future Oven Abts, get yourself some Smoke Powder online. Mix the smoke Powder in the cheese or rub and bake them. The flavor will be close enough to fool your friends...JJ


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 10, 2019)

Smoked extra sharp ..now that'll be a nice flavour!


----------



## meatallica (Feb 10, 2019)

HalfSmoked
 - they're in the oven. Making Pedro (inside joke, Vote for Pedro) wings in the air fryer right now


----------



## meatallica (Feb 10, 2019)

Thanks ChefJJ


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 10, 2019)

meatallica said:


> HalfSmoked
> - they're in the oven. Making Pedro (inside joke, Vote for Pedro) wings in the air fryer right now



..I got that reference to Vote for Pedro! ROFL!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 10, 2019)

Wings with hot sauce? dang your not that far from me what time will they be ready?

Warren


----------



## meatallica (Feb 10, 2019)

Haha Tom, that's my son's nickname cuz he's got that 19 yr old mustache goin. Been meaning to ask you what does the RFV stand for, if I may ask? 
Warren, they should be done by the time you make it up Rt301. Hurry up, you're welcome anytime


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 10, 2019)

meatallica said:


> Haha Tom, that's my son's nickname cuz he's got that 19 yr old mustache goin.



LOL...I'm 100% of Polish decent...But the summer of 79 I had to go for my Senior Yearbook Photo. Mom insisted I get cleaned up for my pictures. Hair cut, Beard shaved off and Mustache trimmed. Between the Pencil Mustache and the Summer Tan, I was called Pedro, all of senior year!...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 10, 2019)

I was thinking as you enter SC you see South of The Boarder vote for Pedro.

Warren


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 10, 2019)

meatallica said:


> I know it ain't Daytona 500, but we gonna get that itch scratched today with some qualifying and The Clash!! Pulled pork abt's with x-sharp cheese I smoked 2 weeks ago. Went to shed this morning... the 20 bags of charcoal I bought at HD are all at my shop. Have no charcoal on hand, got to put it in the oven. Adapt and overcome!!


My grandson and I are all over it!! We love racin!! Ribs, tater salad and baked beans while watching the CLASH!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 10, 2019)

meatallica Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

I was on the other side of your town Friday night I was in Elkton.

Warren


----------

